# Buddy



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

should be easier to groom since he had a bump drained on his head.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Well how odd. How did he get the bump?


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I was told that it often happens in older dogs. It grew.


----------

